# new SULLOM VOE oil terminal Tug BONXIE - IMO 9449015



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

hi. does anyone know why the two new Sullom Voe oil terminal tugs Bonxie and Solan dont have FI FI monitors. cause all the other tugs, ie. Dunter, Tystie, Terrick and Shalder have fire monitors. i was surprised when i was looking at them and saw no fire monitors on them. does anyone know if they have any fire fighting capabilities. i heard they are possibly the last two new tugs for the next 20 years, after which i heard the oil terminal will cease to exist.

if anyone knows or someone you know has any info it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.
Tony


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

oh and here is a pic of the Tug Bonxie.


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

on the 15 august i found this.
One of the council’s troublesome new £7 million tugs lost an engine yesterday while about to tow an oil tanker into Sullom Voe.

The tanker Penelope had to be taken back out of port by the other three accompanying tugs while the Solan returned to Sella Ness and her crew swapped tugs, returning with the Shalder.

it seems that these new tugs have many problems.


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Talking of Sullom Voe tugs, in the 1970s I was main engine commissioning engineer for the Stanechecker, Lyrie and Swaabie which were the bees knees of tugs at the time. Does anyone know what eventually became of them?

Derek


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

I believe one LYRIE is operating as BATTLEAXE in S.Africa for Svitzer and the other 2 are somewhere on the W.African coast, (Nigeria or Angola ? not sure) one of which SWAABIE having spent some time owned as CHAMPION in the Bahrain UAE, I think.
The STENECHAKKER was last of the trio to leave the fleet this year and her name was shortened to STANE.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Was there only 3 of them? I thought Sullom originally had 4 tugs?


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

James_C said:


> Was there only 3 of them? I thought Sullom originally had 4 tugs?


Yes, only three of this class
followed by TIRRICK and SHALDER then DUNTER and TYSTIE and then this last pair.

In the early years partner-owners Cory Towage and Clyde Shipping provided vessels to cover during the construction of the initial trio


----------



## Tystie (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Guys
Originally at Sullom there was Stanechakker, Swabbie and Lyrie supported by Flying Childers after the Esso Bernicia incident. Then about 1980-81 Brigadier arrived and FC became 5th tug used when needed. Brigadier went back to Corys and FC to Clyde when Shalder and Tirrick arrived in 1983 (These two do not have FiFi. St Sw and Ly did). It stayed like this until Tystie and Dunter arrived in 1996, then Ly and Sw went to Corys as Elsie and Evelynn.Ly became Battleaxe and Sw became Samson of Al Jezeera shipping of Bahrain (Still there I believe minus tall mast)When the two Valencia tugs came this year Stanechakker became Stane and now works out of Lagos alongside a tug called Battle Axe (I don't know if this is the same Battleaxe I can't find a picture)
Try searching on Marinetraffic.com for them
Cheers Norman


----------



## Rognvald (Apr 17, 2008)

It looks as if Solan and Bonxie are going to Italy.
http://www.shetnews.co.uk/news/11956-the-future-is-neapolitan-for-harbour-tug


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

Rognvald said:


> It looks as if Solan and Bonxie are going to Italy.
> http://www.shetnews.co.uk/news/11956-the-future-is-neapolitan-for-harbour-tug


Thank you for the heads up Rognvald.

Tony


----------

